# 10/09 - Raw Discussion Thread - Did Someone Say Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, Oct. 9, 2017: Cesaro & Sheamus to appear on “Miz TV”*
> 
> One week after Intercontinental Champion The Miz joined Cesaro & Sheamus in a 3-on-1 Roman Reigns beatdown — mocking The Shield in the process — The Swiss Cyborg and The Celtic Warrior will be The A-Lister’s special guests on “Miz TV.” The Big Dog and Raw Tag Team Champions Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose will definitely be watching.


*“Miz TV” to set The Bar*












> After teaming up to take down Roman Reigns this past Monday night on Raw, Intercontinental Champion The Miz and the ruthless team of Cesaro & Sheamus have much to talk about, which is probably why The A-Lister booked The Swiss Cyborg and The Celtic Warrior on Raw, live in Indianapolis.
> 
> As proud as Miz, Cesaro & Sheamus are about their impromptu Shield “tribute” — which included a Triple Powerbomb on The Big Dog — their actions might have pushed a Hounds of Justice reunion that much closer to becoming a reality. Judging by their meeting at the conclusion of this past week’s Raw, The Shield just might be preparing a counter-attack. Will Reigns, Ambrose & Rollins be watching “Miz TV”? You’d best believe that.


*WWE Universe, meet Sister Abigail*












> The Demon and the man have defeated Bray Wyatt, but Finn Bálor comes up against Sister Abigail — an entity that is very much alive if The Eater of Worlds is to be believed.
> 
> Wyatt and, evidently, Abigail herself, have promised to unleash as-yet-unseen horrors on the leader of Bálor Club. The Irish Superstar is undoubtedly an extraordinary man who can do extraordinary things, but he has never encountered anything like what’s ahead. Is Bálor ready?


*Mickie James proves she’s no “old lady”*












> If not for the interference of Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss, six-time Women’s Champion Mickie James would have defeated the nigh-unbeatable Nia Jax this past Monday night. Given that strong performance, Raw General Manager Kurt Angle granted Mickie a title opportunity against Little Miss Bliss on Sunday, Oct. 22, at WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs.
> 
> Can the veteran Mickie usurp “The Goddess of WWE” and silence the disrespectful Alexa, once and for all?


*Kalisto ignites the Cruiserweight division*












> Kalisto is coming for Enzo Amore’s WWE Cruiserweight Championship, and based on his victory over Ariya Daivari on WWE Network’s 205 Live, The King of Flight is feeling right at home as the division’s latest signee.
> 
> Now that Kalisto has The Certified G’s undivided attention, how will the high-flying masked Superstar capitalize?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw this Monday at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks decent.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


>


----------



## men_dvz (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi guys, just wanna share with you a Shield video I made after the last reunion... Didn't find another thread to put this.






PD: I'm hyped.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Enzo really is the Main Event right now. Wow. Just wow.

They keep putting total cricket catchers in hour 3 because they know nobody will watch anyway.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Oh my god, it's happening, I can't believe it. No one can believe it, we wanted this since the dawn of time. It's finally happening. The moment everyone is tuning in for. Kalisto is on the Crusierweight division. Now that is the big money segment Raw has been missing for years.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Just the thought of this Shield reunion makes me want to vomit. Just gonna bury more talented workers like they did in their first run.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

So what exactly is going to be the TLC match at TLC? There's no Universal title defence and probably no IC or tag title matches either. The cruiserweights aren't important enough to get a main event calibre stip like that and Alexa doesn't bump so that rules those out too.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

I may even watch live tonight just to laugh at how embarrassing Wyatt's "Sister Abigail" angle is :lmao


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> So what exactly is going to be the TLC match at TLC? There's no Universal title defence and probably no IC or tag title matches either. The cruiserweights aren't important enough to get a main event calibre stip like that and Alexa doesn't bump so that rules those out too.


The Shield vs. Miz & The Bar. A nod to their first match on the main roster against Ryback & Team Hell No.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> So what exactly is going to be the TLC match at TLC? There's no Universal title defence and probably no IC or tag title matches either. The cruiserweights aren't important enough to get a main event calibre stip like that and Alexa doesn't bump so that rules those out too.


Agreed. With no Universal Champion around stacking one match with the Tag Titles, IC Title and Super Shield reunion seems a bit much. This card will have so many pointless filler matches on it to make up time.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

looking forward to miz putting in dat work. miz tv will be fun. shield will get a nice pop. kallisto tho :lmao 

i'm a bray fan but have no idea what wwe are/have been doing to him. 

just looking forward to seeing more of :braun, miz, alexa, hell i'll probably tune into the cruiserweight stuff.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm fairly certain Vince had an orgasm last night hearing the report from Tulsa. We damn near sold out a house show and it was the loudest crowd I've ever heard in this city. And not only were they vocal as fuck (I haven't heard a Rhyno chant that loud since... ever), but they universally supported Roman Reigns and praised every single move he made in the ring like he was the second coming of the Rock. I wouldn't be completely shocked if Vince just holds every show here for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Agreed. With no Universal Champion around stacking one match with the Tag Titles, IC Title and Super Shield reunion seems a bit much. This card will have so many pointless filler matches on it to make up time.


Probably. Raw PPVs normally have 8-9 matches yet TLC is looking like:

Shield/MizBar
Alexa/Mickie
Finn/Bray
Enzo/TBD
Asuka/TBD (probably going to be a quick squash too)

Might have close to half a card of filler.



LucasXXII said:


> The Shield vs. Miz & The Bar. A nod to their first match on the main roster against Ryback & Team Hell No.


I guess so. It slipped my mind that TLC matches don't necessarily have to be for a championship, though I think it's very possible that we see a winner takes all match with The Shield winning and Roman becoming IC champion.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> I guess so. It slipped my mind that TLC matches don't necessarily have to be for a championship, though I think it's very possible that we see *a winner takes all match* with The Shield winning and Roman becoming IC champion.


I guess a TLC match can be a winner takes all match too.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

all I have to say is "believe in the shield!!!"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm way more excited for Raw than I am for HIAC lol. Hopefully Shield time :mark:

BTW I'd rather have Braun in the match than Miz. Miz should be defending the IC title, and Braun has faced both Dean & Seth the last two weeks, he has a connection to the angle.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> Probably. Raw PPVs normally have 8-9 matches yet TLC is looking like:
> 
> Shield/MizBar
> Alexa/Mickie
> ...


Probably going to be a terrible PPV.



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm way more excited for Raw than I am for HIAC lol. Hopefully Shield time :mark:
> 
> BTW I'd rather have Braun in the match than Miz. Miz should be defending the IC title, and Braun has faced both Dean & Seth the last two weeks, he has a connection to the angle.


Even though ultimately Miz is just going to get buried by The Super Shield he deserves to finally get a big match on PPV rather than just getting some pointless jobber match again while The Shield get all the spot light again.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I'm fairly certain Vince had an orgasm last night hearing the report from Tulsa. We damn near sold out a house show and it was the loudest crowd I've ever heard in this city. And not only were they vocal as fuck (I haven't heard a Rhyno chant that loud since... ever), but they universally supported Roman Reigns and praised every single move he made in the ring like he was the second coming of the Rock. I wouldn't be completely shocked if Vince just holds every show here for the foreseeable future.


house shows are always like that (shocked they actually nearly sold out one)

I have zero interest the SHIELD stuff as it is just the 100,000th way that WWE are trying to make Reigns not utterly despised by everyone - good luck with that lol

I will just watch the Enzo stuff and ignore the rest


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dibil13 said:


> Shield/MizBar
> Alexa/Mickie
> Finn/Bray
> Enzo/TBD
> ...


 That card looks tragic.

It's a one match card and it's not something that intrigues me.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ugh, more (boring) Shield shit tonight....no thanks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Literally only excited for Shield shit.

First time in a while I'm finding myself more excited for SDL than RAW. HIAC impressed me last night, and there's more things I'm intrigued about heading out of the PPV.

We better hear that Shield theme, WWE :cudi


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Fuck the trolls, I'm exited as shit! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Looking forward for more Mickie James segment.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Amazing how the same old dudes who keep bitching how much this and that "suck" are the first ones to post in this thread. Bit depressing :mj4


Hyped AF for shield reunion tonight. Hounds of Justice are back, boyz :mark:*


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hyped to see the shield back tonight.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

All I want from this reunion is to see their Shield entrance and all in Shield gear one more time.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Looking forward for more Mickie James segment.


me too i really liked the Alexa VS Mickie Segments this far


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Can't wait for the cruiserweights tonight, that is the best thing tonight.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Spoiler regarding Asuka's opponent at TLC and tonight's Raw according to PWInsider



Spoiler: ...



there will be a match between Emma, Alicia and Nia tonight and the winner will be the one to get squashed by Asuka at TLC


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> All I want from this reunion is to see their Shield entrance and all in Shield gear one more time.


I've got this bad feeling they are going to come out to their individual themes.

Please no WWE :mj2


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Spoiler regarding Asuka's opponent at TLC and tonight's Raw according to PWInsider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :hmmm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope they save The Shield entrance for TLC, don't do it on Raw :lol WWE already ruined Dean & Seth doing the first pose on Raw instead of doing it at Summerslam, so hopefully they save the proper entrance for the PPV.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hope they save The Shield entrance for TLC, don't do it on Raw :lol WWE already ruined Dean & Seth doing the first pose on Raw instead of doing it at Summerslam, so hopefully they save the proper entrance for the PPV.


I'm impatient and want everything right now


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm impatient and want everything right now


It wouldn't really make sense to immediately have the boys come out to the theme and through the crowd and that anyway. Last week they literally met up for about 30 seconds, nobody said anything and Dean & Seth just walked away :lol Unless they had secret meetings between then and now, I don't think we'll go from that to full on Shield yet 

I'm actually intrigued to see how WWE is gonna spin this.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Meh, all tonight is about is Bray Jenner.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Enzo is entertaining, but I hope the CW are not closing the show again.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 10/09 - Raw Discussion Thread - Did Someone Say Sierra, Howtel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta*



PraXitude said:


> Enzo is entertaining, but I hope the CW are not closing the show again.


Raw is only 8-10:05. 10:05-11:05 may as well be called "Raw: Afterburn" because they are putting all the least important and meaningless random stuff there because they have given up on the hour due to the drop in viewers from the 1st and 2nd hour to the 3rd hour.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I think the best way to handle The Shield tonight is to just do everything except the outfits. Save that for TLC. Also save the entrance, but have them enter through the crowd without music (don't show them in the crowd, make it a surprise when we see them around the ring).

Tonight have them interrupt the MizTV segment with one of their backstage Shield promos. Have Ambrose start with 30-60seconds of talking, pan to Rollins for a promo for 30 seconds and then pan to Reigns and just give Reigns one bad ass line to cap off the promo. End with each saying the "Sierra" "Hotel" etc. and then we see them around the ring surrounding Miz and Cesaro/Sheamus (like times of old) and then the ass kicking commences.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Tonight have them interrupt the MizTV segment with one of their backstage Shield promos. Have Ambrose start with 30-60seconds of talking, pan to Rollins for a promo for 30 seconds and then pan to Reigns and just give Reigns one bad ass line to cap off the promo. End with each saying the "Sierra" "Hotel" etc. and then we see them around the ring surrounding Miz and Cesaro/Sheamus (like times of old) and then the ass kicking commences.


Agreed something a little like this.......






And while THAT type of promo will be a great return of sorts, the fact of the matter still boils down to a half ass Shield reunion with only ONE reason why it's happening (*most know why*) so it really does bring down the excitement level. But while I want to see SDL this week, I'll tune into RAW if Enzo & Graves can do commentary 2gether just for the jabs between the 2.

Right now I'm just sort of MEH on 2nites show.......

#LoweredExpectations #MondayNightFOOTBALL #LACKofexcitement


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 10/09 - Raw Discussion Thread - Did Someone Say Sierra, Howtel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta*



JC00 said:


> Raw is only 8-10:05. 10:05-11:05 may as well be called "Raw: Afterburn" because they are putting all the least important and meaningless random stuff there because they have given up on the hour due to the drop in viewers from the 1st and 2nd hour to the 3rd hour.


True. The third hour is so bad!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

YES to the idea of The Shield doing their backstage gig like old times. It would follow on perfectly from last week where they were briefly shown. Would slot in real nicely part way through the Miz TV segment as an interruption and a sign of things to come. You tease The Shield even more, whilst still keeping it as a backscene thing for now. The Wolves eyeing up their prey. I like that.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*The Shield is back my Shield Family and justice will be served!! Believe In The Shield!! *_


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So now PWInsider is saying (re:Asuka's TLC opponent)


Spoiler: ...



there will be a six woman tag with Bayley & Dana Brooke & Sasha Banks vs. Alicia Fox & Nia Jax & Emma tonight, so looks like no triple threat to determine her opponent tonight


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Got to say, as much as the reasons they're doing The Shield reunion makes me roll my eyes, I'll still mark when they're fighting side by side.....by side.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was something I was always sad about, that The Shield stopped doing those backstage promos with the handheld camera. They were so cool.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Results for the matches that took place prior to Raw:

Rhyno def. Darren Young

Akira Tozawa def. Tony Nese


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Kailsto is getting me hyped for the show.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Got to say, as much as the reasons they're doing The Shield reunion makes me roll my eyes, I'll still mark when they're fighting side by side.....by side.


I think a lot of people feel this way. If you look at it objectively, it's a pretty underwhelming reason to reunite. I was hoping that when they did eventually reunite, it would be for something bigger than Miz + Sheasaro. Like to take on a stable that's been dominating the roster or stop The Authority from coming back or something.

Still, when Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta...Shield hits the PA it's gonna be hard not to mark out like a little bitch :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Shield shirt:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917536293327908864


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Kailsto is getting me hyped for the show.


"God Damn It Woo!"


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Miz TV to kick off Raw tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> New Shield shirt:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917536293327908864


Bruh that is sick.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Gotta be honest, I'm here for the Sister Abigail story and Enzo. I'm the lowest common denominator mark.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm a bit more interested in where Ambrose vs Rollins was going than a Shield reunion.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wanna see the shield come through the crowd at TLC.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I could see them replacing Miz with Strowman. Miz can defend the IC title against Jordan again meanwhile Strowman has nothing to do. Or hell, they could even do 4 vs. 3 to make Shield actual Underdogs.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

that new shield shirt is sick


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess Bo is hurt or something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Bruh that is sick.


Yeah, it is. Blue and black is such a great color combination, too.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:heston at that "Pence Wants to Ban Backbreakers" sign.

So damn random. :hayden3


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I’m gonna mark out once the Shield reunites :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lol, I still remember the first Mizzies with Ambrose on Smackdown.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

All right, all in for the Shield stuff, let's see how it goes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"You deserve it" chants :HA


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

axel is orange as fuck


----------



## eisforpants (Sep 24, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> Bruh that is sick.




Want!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats to Axel. :clap YOU DESERVE IT, BROTHER! :salute

AND YOU'RE MAH BOI, BLUE BO!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sucks that the Miz is ultimately going to be fed to the shield.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A 'Mizzie'

:lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> I’m gonna mark out once the Shield reunites :mark:


You guys think it wil happen tonight?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ah The Bar. A team so great they make a horrible name like The Bar actually work.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Has Cesaro always worn the mouth guard? or has he just started wearing it after knocking out his teeth? I honestly can't remember lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope the shield reunion is very..very short lived. I don't like any of them as singles competitors, although I hate them a little less as a group.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Between The New Day, The Usos, Ambrollins, and The Bar, the tag team scene is the best it's been in a while.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro and that damn mouthpiece lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Has Cesaro always worn the mouth guard? or has he just started wearing it after knocking out his teeth? I honestly can't remember lol


After he busted his teeth.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> After he busted his teeth.


I thought so but wasn't completely sure.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Does Sheamus know that he has shit on his coat?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Silly Miz. Only Vince can do that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

You deserve it chants.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

"We don't just set the barrrrrr. WE ARREEEE THE BARRRRRR!!!!"

SO cheesy and cringeworthy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Braun Strowman is not amused.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW WOW WOW That is loud. 

Roman is here!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That is one of the biggest pops Roman has ever gotten. Or maybe they thought it was the shield....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Everyone thought it was the Shield.

:lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Miz is awesome.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Did you really just pull a Scott Hall with Roman, Cole? It's been a week.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Roman has a mic in his hands, didn't the E learn after Cena made him look retarded for a month straight lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Whoever applies all that blusher to Curtis Axel's face should be fired 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shield chants.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Can Cole fuck off to his son's weeding again?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn, I'm guessing the mid west since there are wayyyyyyy too many cheers for that boring piece of shit.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz really shines as the biggest heel in that ring.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Them constantly bringing up "rumors" really kills this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here they are :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

I suppose it’s a good thing creative put Ambrollins back with Roman because I haven’t payed attention to them since Battleground last year and had it not been for this reunion I likely still wouldn’t be. Like, I hope they impress me, but I’m just here for Roman tbh.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The pop.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Roman is speaking again. Big mistake.



Where is the real star of this group, Bo Dallas?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That ROLLINS pop.

Holy fuck.

:lmao


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Yawn, another boring shield run with 3 boring wrestlers. Seth being the least shitty.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Seth better come down from the rafters or something.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dean


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yeah sure they didn't cole you twat


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Can't even get hyped for a shield reunion because of the extreme hatred I have for Roman


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is how they reunite.:mj4

Weakkkkkkkk. Forcedddddd.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That pop for Dean Ambrose and that POP for Seth Rollins :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes!!! :mark:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

lol @ Miz gtfo


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

If it was Rollins and Ambrose agaisnt the Bar and miz I would be so happy.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

For real though, TLC they need to come out as one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:mark


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is Miz gonna get powerbombed?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm already over this boring shit....

You know it's bad when I'd rather watch the Chicago Bears.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Miz is always being thrown into other people's storylines

The shield reuniting
John Cena and Nikki Bella's engagement
Jason Jordan being Kurt Angle's son 

Just to name a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Corey: They're still outnumbered.

I agree, 4 guys clearly isn't enough.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll take this reunion if it refuels Ambrose's motivation.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The commentary is ruining this.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth & Dean are so happy!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The power bomb !!! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice combo there, good stuff!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

With all these reboots on TV, might as well have one here too. :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The focus on Dean is interesting....


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Eh. I like Dean and Seth as a Duo.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Seth and Dean have never seem to be happier.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> The commentary is ruining this.


As always


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Headliner said:


> This is how they reunite.:mj4
> 
> Weakkkkkkkk. Forcedddddd.







That's special. They look like they tried to recreate Evolutions return for the Shield feud


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is the Roman i like.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Is the Miz dead? He hasn't even budged...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I hope Roman enjoys the cheers while they last because as soon as the Shield reunion is over hes going to go right back to getting booed out of the building lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

It all goes downhill from here.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Abisial said:


> The focus on Dean is interesting....


Dirty Deeds is the most protected finisher in the company for some reason :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman is like "So that's how it feels to get cheered"

Dean is so happy lol

And all goes downhill from here


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

The *ONLY* good thing that could possibly come out of this whole terrible idea is if it means a desperately needed Roman heel run.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Listen to that crowd, man. That's what it's all about. Great moment.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I'm sorry but I'm not felling this at all. Rather they built it throughout the night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The crowd is eating it up but that could have been booked sooooo much better. They from start to finish. 

All of this just to get over Reigns because having the Rock raise his hand, beating Triple H, Taker and Cena hasn't worked.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Fun fun opening. They needed it after last night.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder if Dean and Seth with bring back their vests.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, might as well end the show there because nothing is topping that.

Oh, and why Sami, why!?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'll admit it, I marked. They could have built it SOOOO much better, but still a great moment.

Now we just need the SWAT gear and the Sierra, Hotel, Indigo, Echo, Lima, Delta and we're good :eva2


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Dean was jazzed as lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Reigns and his 2 buddies. They really screwed up by never changing Reigns. It's just his theme that's playing but maybe that's what they want.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

At least they are using nostalgia acts from this decade...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It's hard to enjoy the shield reuniting knowing it's just to get Roman over and #MakeRomanLookStrong in preparation for his 4th consecutive Wrestlemania main event. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

So where does this leave Strowman?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

A Shield reunion, just a cheap way to get Roman over


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That was amazing.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

I Expected more to be real,The shiled reunion was cool but not as cool as i had imagined it


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I marked. They seemed really happy to be back together so...i'm going to enjoy this for what it is.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

How cool does Seth look on that screen at the end of that WWE 2K18 ad. "BE. LIKE. NO. ONE. "


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This was way too forced and the commentary are acting like it's the best thing since the NWO.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Definitely a cool moment and I found myself enjoying it more than I thought but still feels so manufactured and could've been 100x better with more time a better story to build. I was kind of hoping Roman was going to turn heel on Rollins/Ambrose after they took everyone out ala that fake DX Reunion. That would've been better imo bc in 4 weeks, where does it go?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until Raw start?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Shield and Steenerico are together at the same time :sodone


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

You're not fooling me WWE, you fucking idiots. Shield sucked then. Roman sucked then.

Nothing has changed.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

If this is a long term thing I don't mind it. It's very clear that the Shield are better together and add up to more than the sum of their parts. Instead of "the guy" (looking at those obnoxious words of hyperbole from Cole), how about "the guys?"

If it's just a cheap way to try to get Roman over, it won't work. As soon as the reunion is over it'll be back to normal.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Meh, I wanted the theme song and the swat costumes. Guess it'll happen at TLC.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm probably less interested in the Shield (and Miz) than 99% of folks watching, so ... that was fine, I guess.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Headliner said:


> The crowd is eating it up but that could have been booked sooooo much better. They from start to finish.
> 
> All of this just to get over Reigns because having the Rock raise his hand, beating Triple H, Taker and Cena hasn't worked.


If they wanted to book it better, they could have just taken a page out of what they did just months ago with Rollins and Ambrose reuniting, which actually had a really good build up.

The Shield reunion didn't need a great build up. It's The Shield. But still, yeah, this could have been bigger. Especially if they built it to the end of the show.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ambrose acting like his old self :mark:


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

That pop though! :YES

Dean walking out the way he did, them standing at the entrance of the ramp:tripsblessed

Fuck yes!!!! 
I'm not crying, there's just dust in my eye :lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not felling this at all. Rather they built it throughout the night.


I'm glad they got it in before football.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm hyped


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

They should change the music. I'm so numb to the music now, it's spoiling it for me.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

They could have built it so much better, what a waste.....who write this shit??


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917543632898576384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917544544236744705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917545746936643584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917545927396560898


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Like, if they keep this thing longer than just a few weeks or a month or two to get Roman over, the Shield vs. SAnity or the Authors of Pain would be very entertaining.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Christ Almighty I can't stand how much Jordan smiles all the time.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Now they kill the crowd with Jason Jordan :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Fire Luke Garbage.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did they change Jordans theme again?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

More people are loving this shield reunion than hating it.

People are hating it can :gtfo


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

It worked Vince, all the Roman haters are now fans because of the Shield reunion


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aaaaand Raw is over.

Still :mark: at that Rollins pop when he came out. Holy fuck.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

GothicBohemian said:


> I'm probably less interested in the Shield (and Miz) than 99% of folks watching, so ... that was fine, I guess.


What else is there? Bliss' posterior?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Seeing this just makes me think of Matt Hardy. I hope they have a plan and he has been thinking of some new ideas so they can "repackage" him to a degree while Jeff is out.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I feel bad for Jason Jordan. What was the reason they split Gable off from him? Makes no sense.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

2 Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CoverD said:


> Christ Almighty I can't stand how much Jordan smiles all the time.


Doesn't help that he has negative 10 charisma.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

And now that Jason Jordan is on, it's time to go back to watching the Yankees vs. Indians.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Rollins and Ambrose pop was great.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Who's that CAW? Oh ... Jason something.

Who's that other CAW that my friend forgot to save? Oh...that other guy.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

this is just awesome :y2j


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Soooooooo, the main event happened in the first 20 minutes of the show. Is there any real reason to stick around now? :lol

I guess I'm kind of interested in what Wyatt is going to do, but meh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well moving RAW to background now until I hear something interesting come up.

Time for some more javascript tinkering.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

JASON JORDAN. This is Awesome. JASON JORDAN for Mania main event


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Aaaaand Raw is over.
> 
> Still :mark: at that Rollins pop when he came out. Holy fuck.


All of them got good pops, I marked out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was FUCKING EPIC. I don't even care, YES MY BOYS ARE BACK TOGETHER.

Roman's line about "who said it was a rumour?" :mark:
The shot of them at the top of the ramp together :mark:
The triple powerbomb :mark:
THE FIST POSE :mark:

Loved it. The rest of Raw might as well not happen now cos that was gonna be the highlight for sure :lol I'm so jealous of Indianapolis for getting all the big Shield moments in history!!

Also GREAT to see the crowd loving it!

And Dean seemed so enthusiastic and happy, he was so bouncy and pumped up. I love seeing him like that <3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can someone check on Ambrose Girl? She may have had a heart attack


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Headliner said:


> This is how they reunite.:mj4
> 
> Weakkkkkkkk. Forcedddddd.


as uninterested to this reunion as i am, I was at the very least ready to pop for the Sierra, Hotel, India... and they didn't even give me that ffs


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Can the WWE just get rid of Cole and Booker T and have Graves call RAW on his own?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:reigns:ambrose3:rollins


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That was FUCKING EPIC. I don't even care, YES MY BOYS ARE BACK TOGETHER.
> 
> Roman's line about "who said it was a rumour?" :mark:
> The shot of them at the top of the ramp together :mark:
> ...


I'm guessing your sig is gonna get an update tonight


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

:lol booker T pretending Reigns is on the same level as Cena :lol 


Karl Anderson and JJ are having a match. Yes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Elias next! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Himiko said:


> How cool does Seth look on that screen at the end of that WWE 2K18 ad. "BE. LIKE. NO. ONE. "


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

New song from Elias. :mark


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Nothing match from JJ. Another lacluster match disappointing me again.


ELIAS :mark


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

at least wwe is consistent in dropping the ball with big moments like a shield reunion. at least we have that...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Can someone check on Ambrose Girl? She may have had a heart attack


I literally squealed when they did the fist pose :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> I'm guessing your sig is gonna get an update tonight


Heh yeah, after Raw's over cos I'm on my iPad right now :lol


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Elias? another song? hottest s*** dropped since Kendrick's last album. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WHO WANTS TO JOB FOR ELIAS?


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Still not sure why they didn't use the SHIELD intro. That's just lazy, as far as I'm concerned. It's not like it's on some CD in a drawer in Connecticut.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I want to walk with Elias :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Passing Triangles said:


> Still not sure why they didn't use the SHIELD intro. That's just lazy, as far as I'm concerned. It's not like it's on some CD in a drawer in Connecticut.


Most likely waiting until TLC to do it. Tonight was more so establishing that they're back together.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

MEMS said:


> What else is there? Bliss' posterior?


Nah, she doesn't really do it for me either. I'm actually watching more for the B-list folks. And Enzo, 'cause he makes me laugh. Hopefully him and any potential furthering of the Sister Abigail fuckery of a storyline happen along before I have to bail for the night. 

At least I'm here for Elias!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

It's not fair to Miz, It' not fair to Miz.


I'm walking with Ellias


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As a person who comes from a Bluegrass Family, I now love this segment, lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> 2 Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I literally squealed when they did the fist pose :lmao


Wait, now are YOU me????? :lmao

I did the same, I was so fucking hyped.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

A black guy with a banjo


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

The crowd is hot tonight. Giggity.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

How dare Titus crash Elias' concert.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So like they might be reuniting The Shield to get people to cheer Roman but I don't care lol. Let people enjoy The Shield while they can. So many people on here seem to hate wrestling and it is kinda sad. I don't understand why people seem to watch something they hate? Maybe someone can explain it to me. I hope I don't come across as mean or anything I just want to know.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF?

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

TLC match :mark: Just like The Shield's first match!

I guess we can now officially refer to them as The Shield again now


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

But, this is cultural appropriation....


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

THIS FINNA BE A BREEZE


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

haha that was great


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I'm liking this.


----------



## stylesclash360 (Jan 13, 2012)

WTF is this bullshit?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Second week running Titus has gotten a good reaction from the crowd. Is Titus Worldwide finally getting over?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Titus has grown on me since he became manager


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Titus with a banjo is borderline racist.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So what are the chances that Banjo gets draped over someone's head before this match is over


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Why is Cole being a heel? 


That was quite entertaining.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Elias's guitar was slightly out of tune anyways, so it's probably a good thing he didn't get far into his song tonight :draper2


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> So what are the chances that Banjo gets draped over someone's head before this match is over


I'll go with 95%


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Now that, I kinda enjoyed! With WWE, more so than with other promotions, I often prefer the weird, the funny and the pure cheesy bits.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Most likely waiting until TLC to do it. Tonight was more so establishing that they're back together.


Exactly.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

What's with the crowd? they're uncharacteristically wired!!! And not in the awful, "look at me" sense, but the "Is it still 1998?" response


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OL'SKOO


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Apollo looks nice in yellow.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Why is Cole a heel and Graves a face whenever Elias is around?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias with vintage Undertaker move.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corey losing it after that Slash mention is the best :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Old School!! Elias being the new Undertaker confirmed! 8*D


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Need more cats in this match.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I really think at this point Elias needs a feud. These random matches aren't cutting it anymore.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I really like Elias, but he should find a new rival soon.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> So what are the chances that Banjo gets draped over someone's head before this match is over





sailord said:


> I'll go with 95%


Damn, it didn't happen.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The CW's not at the end of the show thank God.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

They sure are using crews on Elias a lot


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least Enzo is not closing RAW


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton in the NXT promo is the highlight of the night :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Fuck the Shield reunion


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Damn, it didn't happen.


I'm highly disappointed lol


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Crews does the same thing as JJ. Smiles. Constant, never-ending, perpetual smiling.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh thank god Enzo isn't main eventing this week lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> WTF?
> 
> :lmao


I don't think there is any doubt who wrote that segment. First name Vince last name not Russo. 

In other words, good think Corey's rock references go over the company's head considering he technically just made a drug reference alongside his slick GNR ref.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Shield better be doing something else tonight.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The real star Enzo is coming out. Yeah.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917544384333275136


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad they got him out here early so when he leaves i can turn it off.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Wtf was that yelling in Enzos entrance?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> Why is Cole a heel and Graves a face whenever Elias is around?


Graves always hated Elias in NXT and so I think they just go with it on Raw.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am loving this crowd. Second week running the crowd has been enthusiastic and loud! Yay!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Laughable how some people love this Jabroni.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917544384333275136


I hope this gets made into a shirt.

I'll take 20 lol :vince$


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Can somebody explain me what the fuck is wrong with Angle legs.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Wtf was that yelling in Enzos entrance?


It's him yelling, but hes yelling so fucking loud the mic in his hands is picking it up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn Enzo is still talking?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Just got the new Shield shirt :vince$


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Enzo in the main event of RAW again LUL


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

So they have totally abandoned the actual cruisers they hired for the division and just moved the title picture to main roster guys that were there before the division. In six months, there will be no more CW division or champion.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

:lol at all the people saying Enzo wasn't going to main event xD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kalisto is such trash.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nevermind about CW's not main eventing RAW again ugh


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Enzo is such a fuckin rat haha


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Enzo is goat


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And people said Enzo wasn't main eventing...

We are not that lucky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if that match will main event and Enzo will be on last anyway? -_-


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the CW division main-eventing again. One week was fine. This is doing too much.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

MY BOI MAIN EVENTING


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Kalisto is such trash.


farthest thing from reality, but i know how ya get with your opinions, sooo ... is what it is.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The real drawing match, Kalisto vs Enzo tonight :mark #WhereIsGulak 

Crusierweight in the main event tonight.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh fuck Enzo main eventing


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Enzo is a main eventer


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

:lol Enzo and the 205 Roster to main event again!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

This angle would have been great for any opponent EXCEPT fucking Kalisto. Ug.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Enzo is already main eventing RAW more times than CM Punk did during his entire title run.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Lumberjack match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> farthest thing from reality, but i know how ya get with your opinions, sooo ... is what it is.


Nothing wrong with disagreeing, but uh, do I know you?

:lol


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

The CW division will go back to irrelevant if Kalisto wins :mj4

But a lumberjack match could be interesting. Get to see my mans Neville :mark


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dean and Seth go from main event former WWE champions to boring midcarders, and now to Roman's bitches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Nothing wrong with disagreeing, but uh, do I know you?
> 
> :lol


i thought you were someone else actually lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That's one recap I don't mind seeing again


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

can they get any more fucking annoying trying to make roman the man, seriously "THE BIG DAWG dean ambrose and seth rollins" i guess the other members are not allowed to have a nick name


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Mugging of Cena said:


> This angle would have been great for any opponent EXCEPT fucking Kalisto. Ug.


Lol what the fuck is WWE doing treating mini Sin Cara like a big deal.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This WWE 2k18 commercial is just damn annoying at this point.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh so who is Braun facing next?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder who is gonna be Sister Abigail? I always thought it would be creepy if like Bray kidnapped one of the women and brainwashed her into thinking she was Sister Abigail. He could claim he put the soul of Sister Abigail into her. This sounds like something they would have done in the Attitude Era lol!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lmnopqrstallion said:


> Enzo is such a fuckin rat haha


He reminds me of Junkrat from Overwatch. I hate both of those motherfuckers. lol


*Junkrat: "You look like the kind of guy who could use something blown up"

Reaper: "A candidate just came to mind."*


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, Braun is directionless as hell right now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Strowman has no storyline and he's just beating up random people. Ok.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Someone is about to get Broken, literally


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> He reminds me of Junkrat from Overwatch. I hate both of those motherfuckers. lol
> 
> 
> *Junkrat: "You look like the kind of guy who could use something blown up"
> ...


don't you dare bring Junkrat into this, he's actually entertaining.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Matt Hardy wants to DELETE himself.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It felt like we just had ads -_-


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

So their new thing for Strowman after Brock buried him is to feed every over act to him in pointless matches.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Braun will never get old for me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial. Sheesh.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow, Braun is directionless as hell right now.


I wonder who he is gonna face at TLC...

btw how pumped are you to see Rollins in a TLC match? finally gets a gimmick match for the first time in forever :trips5


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Roman watches Christley Knows Best"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Joe and Jeff getting injured has really ruined things for some of the folks on RAW.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So Strowman has no storyline and he's just beating up random people. Ok.


and it's still better than 90% of the current stories :braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> I wonder who he is gonna face at TLC...
> 
> btw how pumped are you to see Rollins in a TLC match? finally gets a gimmick match for the first time in forever :trips5



Yep, I like it. Wouldn't mind seeing him and others afforded more opportunities like this as singles wrestlers too, but baby steps, I guess.

:lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> don't you dare bring Junkrat into this, he's actually entertaining.



Junkrat is the man! Also I play OverWatch every Monday night. Helps me get through Raw :lol


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> It's him yelling, but hes yelling so fucking loud the mic in his hands is picking it up.


:nikkilol

I legit thought they added yelling into his theme :lmao
Didn't even see his mouth moving


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa that DDT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gee, let me guess how this ends.

Yep. :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

we're getting broken hardy now


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Why couldn't they have just put the title on Braun, look at him now, involved in nothing matches every week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yo, their new shirt is lit!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Strowman is gonna break Matt Hardy!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Matt being fed to Gallows / Anderson and now Strowman can work out in his favor if it leads to him and his Obsolete Mule becoming at least somewhat more immersed in Matt's Broken Brilliance.

But then again, nobody should hold their breath on the WWE giving a shit about properly booking a babyface.



Lmnopqrstallion said:


> axel is orange as fuck


Better that than vanilla. :kappa


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fuck right off


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

AHHHHHHH Shield vs Strowman? Legit wasn't expecting them to come out just then :mark:

And them all wearing the new shirt, which is badass BTW.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Really? Fuck off Shield...you boring fucks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

New shirts? :lol


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

I'd be all for braun bringing a body on his shoulders down the ramp for his entrance from now on.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is Strowman getting fed to the shield.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

OMFG DAT SPEAR!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't get it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

yes yes yes


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh God, The Shield shaky cam is back


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Them fucking around with Strowman "just cause" is awesome :lmao

But he's how they possibly lose at TLC.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

They're back! And those shirts :CENA


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

New Shield shirts. wens3

R.I.P. in peace, Braun. :cry


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

3 on 1 Shield attack? Oh just like they used to do. zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

As much as I love Braun, that was awesome.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

IT'S THE NUMBERS GAME MAGGLE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good that Strowman got what was coming to him. Cool T-shirts.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Vintage Shield :fuckyeah


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Poor Braun


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Yup, reminds me of the Shield after survivor series. Seth and Dean get tossed to the side and Reigns hits a spear. Yeah, it's Reigns and the other guys sadly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor Braun


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Why are Roman's bitch boys out here. Fuck off.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Shield just made Raw 10x better.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

YASS!!!! :mark:

Bury EVERYONE!!!!!!

#Shield


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't get over how INTO all this Dean is :lol It's so cute seeing him be so enthusiastic! You can tell he loves working with Seth & Roman so much.

I wish the boys could make a detour to SDLive and triple powerbomb Corbin :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Really? Fuck off Shield...you boring fucks....


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

when the fuck did maggle turn into schiavone and WWE RAW 2017 turn into WCW Nitro 1997? 

HISTORIC! all the fucking time WHAT A HISTORIC [NIGHT/MATCH/MOMENT]!

shut the fuck up


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Welp, had to bury Braun immediately. :eyeroll

At least bring back the original Shield theme.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

jayman321 said:


> Really? Fuck off Shield...you boring fucks....


They're gonna bury everyone, and it's going to be glorious >


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If they do the same to Enzo to end the show, I don't think anyone will mind. In fact, that's what I'm predicting. As soon as Raw goes off the air, Enzo is getting Triple Powerbombed.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't want to like it but I can't help it, that was lit.


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

I love the new shirts, looks sharp.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so according to cole, nobody had any idea the sheild would get back together nor would they show up tonight, so they some how managed to find shield shirts and may i add brand new never before released shirts.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Braun gonna fuck up the Shield during TLC match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Why is Strowman getting fed to the shield.


They fed Rock and Taker to the Shield back in the day, did you honestly think Strowman was safe?


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Shield should randomly attack faces too.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> don't you dare bring Junkrat into this, he's actually entertaining.





Lok said:


> Junkrat is the man! Also I play OverWatch every Monday night. Helps me get through Raw :lol



*NOPE!

* *The Top 10 Most Annoying Overwatch Heroes*



> *2. Junkrat*
> 
> You know how fun it is to trap people and blow them sky high with a well placed mine, and to lob grenades at random and still get plenty of eliminations even though that " totally shouldn't have killed"? Being on the receiving end of that chaos isn't quite as enjoyable. In fact, it's quite hard to enjoy walking right into a trap and becoming helpless to the enemy Junkrat. Having that hothead just pelt you with a couple of grenades and then get on his merry way just leaves you with a bad feeling in your stomach. Also, the bombs he drops upon death are some of the most annoying things in any video game, ever.


http://www.esportsonly.com/the-top-10-most-annoying-overwatch-heroes


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Shield buried Strowman


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I can't get over how INTO all this Dean is :lol It's so cute seeing him be so enthusiastic! You can tell he loves working with Seth & Roman so much.
> 
> I wish the boys could make a detour to SDLive and triple powerbomb Corbin :lol


Seth too. TheY both seem very happy to have the shield back together


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

the_hound said:


> so according to cole, nobody had any idea the sheild would get back together nor would they show up tonight, so they some how managed to find shield shirts and may i add brand new never before released shirts.


Are you really trying to apply logic to WWE? :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Trophies said:


> Braun gonna fuck up the Shield during TLC match.


I would rather see him get added to the match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Yeah, this has just ruined any little investment I had.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really don't wanna hear people moaning that The Shield "buried" Strowman just then. Strowman will be fine, he deserved that for the last couple of weeks beating up Dean & Seth, they were just getting revenge.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how calm Rollins is during this. :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Trophies said:


> Braun gonna fuck up the Shield during TLC match.


He better. He's already been shat on by Brock. Having the Shield shit on him too would probably be fatal. Didn't look good tonight.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Michael Cole sounds like he's desperate to crack out a wank over The Shield.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh, don't fucking say you're "excited" Cole. You should be selling this as a vicious assault, not fangirling over it ffs.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *NOPE!
> 
> * *The Top 10 Most Annoying Overwatch Heroes*
> 
> ...


If you actually think Junkrats bombs are random, you don't play overwatch enough. Junkrat requires just as much skill, if not more skill than the other heroes. No good Junkrat player randomly lobs bombs, they actually aim them. 

Junkrat is the shit. You are wrong.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Reigns has never looked stronger.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

lol at Cole's commentary " so excited about this". can only imagine Vince screaming this..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth calling Charly Carusso "Charles."

:lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

You'd think the roster would be smarter this time around and band together and beat the crap out of The Shield. Instead of letting them go 3 on 1 against people again.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Should've had Renee do the interview for old times sake :lol


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

CHARLY


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh shut up, Cole.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is Michael Cole taking the piss with his reactions to the Shield tonight? He's literally about to cum in his pants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

"Charles" I'm dead


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Reigns with a veiled shot at The Bucks and Omega there.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mickie's outfit is cute!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay backstage interview :mark: Dean getting all hyped and Seth smiling all genuinely there was my highlights


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh Mickie :book


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, I was interested in The Shield reforming but this is so forced by Cole. Just shut up. Please. Let them be organically over without you trying so hard to over fake hype it.

I like Strowman, but it does make sense for them to go after him... even though Strowmans practically over as a face.

Still have yet to hear the old version of their music though with their gear. All that is important is selling that Shield shirt I guess.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wish the Shield returned to fight a threatening stable. If they actually did the Bullet Club right. Let Bullet Club run wild on Raw for months which leads to Shield returning. Stable wars are always fun but that's a foreign concept to WWE.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Did Cole called Mickie James "this young lady"?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

mickie please dress up as alexa, you need to


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

THE GOAT :mark:


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

AngryConsumer said:


> Reigns has never looked stronger.


Its like I said, they three in their current form as babyfaces.

They are basically the most overpower thing in wrestling history. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HELL YEAH!
*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5B%2FSIZE%5D%5B%2FSIZE%5D%5BSIZE%3D7%5D%5BSIZE%3D2%5D917561791613251584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917562472034312192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917562477331734528


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Milfy James :damn


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I really don't wanna hear people moaning that The Shield "buried" Strowman just then. Strowman will be fine, he deserved that for the last couple of weeks beating up Dean & Seth, they were just getting revenge.


Well yeah, but considering that Lesnar just cut Strowman down to size, this isn't a good look.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mickie looking great again this week. She's killing it lately!

That guy yelling WE LOVE YOU MICKIE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:ha at that random fan shouting "MICKIE YOU SEXXXAAAYYY!!!"

He's not necessarily wrong, considering how fit she's been since returning. :squirtle


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The guy in the crowd really likes Mickie lol!


----------



## eisforpants (Sep 24, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I can't get over how INTO all this Dean is :lol It's so cute seeing him be so enthusiastic! You can tell he loves working with Seth & Roman so much.
> 
> I wish the boys could make a detour to SDLive and triple powerbomb Corbin :lol




They are so much better together than they are apart...and I love all 3 of them as singles competitors. #Shield 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Little late but Cole giving Schiavone a run for his money in putting the Shield over tonight. Hamming it up 1000%

As I type this: who the hell scripted that line or this promo! Get that person off the staff. Not Mickie's fault


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Stupid Shield segment, made no sense what so ever and a cringy promo to follow.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> The guy in the crowd really likes Mickie lol!


Who wouldn't


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> don't you dare bring Junkrat into this, he's actually entertaining.





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *NOPE!
> 
> * *The Top 10 Most Annoying Overwatch Heroes*
> 
> ...


I don't care what a website says or you. :lol I like Junkrat and that is all that matters.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> New Shield shirts. wens3
> 
> R.I.P. in peace, Braun. :cry


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mickie right now :mark


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Drag her Mickie!

Alexa ruins the mood for me :sansa


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Alexa and Mickie though, two beautiful ladies.


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Shield vs team SD at survivor series


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Mickie looking good once again!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is SO stupid fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alexa and her fake apologizes lol! She's so mean!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

:maury :maury :maury that damn narrator in wrestling :maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mickie James looks like Julia from tekken


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I wish the Shield returned to fight a threatening stable. If they actually did the Bullet Club right. Let Bullet Club run wild on Raw for months which leads to Shield returning. Stable wars are always fun but that's a foreign concept to WWE.


This concept would of been the way to go. The shield is great but with no real threats from anyone else , will fade fast into one of them turning again.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mickie firing on all cylinders for the second week in a row. :clap

:heston at the Vaudeville presentation as another ageist jab, though.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

HAHA OMG here we go. I think Mickie looks as good as ever but maybe that's just my taste atm.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Shield now have 6 guys gunning for them: The Miztourage, The Bar & Strowman. 

As long as things don't devolve into Uncensored '96 Doomsday Cage Match proportions, I'm cool with them wreaking havoc.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Will they ever stop scripting Alexa to act immature? :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I wish the Shield returned to fight a threatening stable. If they actually did the Bullet Club right. Let Bullet Club run wild on Raw for months which leads to Shield returning. Stable wars are always fun but that's a foreign concept to WWE.


 No thanks, 

I would love to see AJ, Kenny and Cole vs Joe and The AoP though.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Can Alexa have a good feud to save her life?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bliss looking hot as always


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I swear Mickie gets involved in the most ridiculous storylines, it's like someone has something against her.

I wonder who could that be... :cena5


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

I would like to see that biscuit butts bliss hole


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Biscuit butt lol!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This feud is so petty :lmao what's with the women's division.

Why is Natalya SDLive's champion? Why is so much time being put into Alexa's feud with.....Mickie!?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They always tear Mickie apart with the most offensive storylines. She's too fat, she's too old, etc. what the hell WWE?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa and Mickie both looking good tonight.

:damn


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Unless this leads to Mickie James winning the title, this is burying her and anyone over a certain age. Fucking stupid.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

After being insulted and called old for weeks, this must mean Mickie wins the Title at TLC right? Yeah I wish but we all know Bliss will win sadly.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Who wouldn't


You have a point. She is a very pretty lady.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

What is a biscuit butt lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Stupid Shield segment, made no sense what so ever and a cringy promo to follow.


How did it make no sense?


Dean and Seth had beef with Braun recently, Roman has huge history, and he was beating down Matt Hardy. You can be salty but don't lie, it made perfect sense.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hmmm foxes classic biscuit butt


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Himiko said:


> They always tear Mickie apart with the most offensive storylines. She's too fat, she's too old, etc. what the hell WWE?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WWE: We are ran by an 70 year old manchild


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

MC 16 said:


> Unless this leads to Mickie James winning the title, this is burying her and anyone over a certain age. Fucking stupid.


How salty are you tonight ??? :booklel


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

MC 16 said:


> Stupid Shield *segment, made no sense what so ever and a cringy promo to follow.*



:cole *"Welcome to Monday Night Raw"* 


Yeah while it's "nice" to have the Shield back why couldn't they build this up more throughout the night, getting more people to tweet/watch or stream. I mean SAVE the triple power bomb till the END of the show or at least till hour two but the E gotta BLOW their load because they've FUCKED up everything else up till this point including a return that DIDN'T need to happened except to get a certain some one over. 

#TheBottomLine #MondayNightBORE #WWELogic 

4anyone STILL watching a step by step how to watch RAW.........


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I know everyone complains about WWE being too focused on heels, but it's so dumb to have The Shield just decimate all the heels on their first night back. What's the point now? We know Super Shield are superior to everyone else. There's no "chase" in WWE anymore, everything just happens immediately. Miz should have escaped from The Shield every week until the finally whup him at TLC. That's basic booking, heels get wrecked far too easily and often thesedays which kills their heat.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I would like it if Mickie won the title, also I like Alexa's outfit. They women wear cute stuff a lot of the time.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Abisial said:


> How did it make no sense?
> 
> 
> Dean and Seth had beef with Braun recently, Roman has huge history, and he was beating down Matt Hardy. You can be salty but don't lie, it made perfect sense.


3 faces attacking one person makes sense? Yeah okay then.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love after Mickie said biscuit butt they have a commercial about biscuits


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> If you actually think Junkrats bombs are random, you don't play overwatch enough. Junkrat requires just as much skill, if not more skill than the other heroes. No good Junkrat player randomly lobs bombs, they actually aim them.
> 
> Junkrat is the shit. You are wrong.





Lok said:


> I don't care what a website says or you. :lol I like Junkrat and that is all that matters.


I'll put it this way....

A TEAMMATE Junkrat is cool. No problems with any of them. 

*FUCK AN ENEMY JUNKRAT THOUGH!* *lol*
*









*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Seth, Dean and Roman look much happier being back together


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Alexa Bliss has been cancerous to the entire women's division.

So much time and energy put into someone who lacks so much entertainment and talent, that the rest of the roster has to under-perform so she looks good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is that the only women's segment of the night?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Abisial said:


> How did it make no sense?
> 
> 
> Dean and Seth had beef with Braun recently, Roman has huge history, and he was beating down Matt Hardy. You can be salty but don't lie, it made perfect sense.


It makes sense, it just felt way too soon and forced. The last thing Braun needs is to be destroyed right now.

If Braun interferes and wrecks shit at TLC, it would make more sense, but he'd never win in the long run. At least they could have him do a reprise of his performance at SummerSlam though.

Poor Braun. :cry


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry if its been said already, but since Shield/Miz & The Bar are doing a TLC match at the PPV, why not just hang the IC and Tag Titles and have the winners take all?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Alexa Bliss sucks. She gets a fucking mile away from every hit or kick that comes her way before she has the chance to even feel a breeze from it. She was doing this shit during her match with Sasha, too. Sasha supposed to be banging her head on the apron and Alexa's keeping her head a foot away from the apron when she slams her arms and hands on it.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> 3 faces attacking one person makes sense? Yeah okay then.


Way to remove the context of the situation, just admit you got no leg to stand on bruh.


3 Faces who have been victimized by a Monster Heel saving a babyface from being destroyed by said Monster Heel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alicia.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fox just get your tits out


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> How salty are you tonight ??? :booklel


Maybe if WWE had good storylines then maybe I wouldn't.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Alicia Fox is so fucking cringy, but she's so obnoxious it never actually pisses me off :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Asuka will flop like Nakamura on the main roster


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alicia kinda has a point a point though. I want Bayley's shirt!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Who honestly cares about Asuka


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Alicia Fox is so fucking cringy, but she's so obnoxious it never actually pisses me off :lmao


It doesn't help that she sounds like an angry hamster.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Alicia should never be allowed to speak.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Jedah said:


> It makes sense, it just felt way too soon and forced. The last thing Braun needs is to be destroyed right now.
> 
> If Braun interferes and wrecks shit at TLC, it would make more sense, but he'd never win in the long run. At least they could have him do a reprise of his performance at SummerSlam though.
> 
> Poor Braun. :cry


It would be pretty big if Braun beat The Shield 3-on-1 at some point down the line. Would make up for the Lesnar loss. Of course WWE won't do it... but it's not like The Shield have never lost a 3-on-1 handicap match. unk2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> I love after Mickie said biscuit butt they have a commercial about biscuits



werd


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Asuka will flop like Nakamura on the main roster


Agreed. Maybe even worse if thats possible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CW geeks.

:lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Shield are WOAT. Three of the most unremarkable Main Eventers of all time and all they do is bury everyone else.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It would be pretty big if Braun beat The Shield 3-on-1 at some point down the line. Would make up for the Lesnar loss. Of course WWE won't do it... but it's not like The Shield have never lost a 3-on-1 handicap match. unk2


 How I wish Punk was back, I'd trade all 3 members of TS to have him back just for one last feud


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sad they turned Jack Gallagher heel tbh.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Villain, Jack Gallagher!!!!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jedah said:


> It makes sense, it just felt way too soon and forced. The last thing Braun needs is to be destroyed right now.
> 
> If Braun interferes and wrecks shit at TLC, it would make more sense, but he'd never win in the long run. At least they could have him do a reprise of his performance at SummerSlam though.
> 
> Poor Braun. :cry


Braun wasn't doing anything. Now he's involved in a high profile feud. I don't see the problem.

People just seem to be salty that Braun lost a segment.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

So its a fatal five way?

Still hope Emma wins :shrug


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Is that the only women's segment of the night?


I think there's a six woman tag match later.

Edit: Nvm.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I was looking at the WWE Shop and they have a Halloween costume section lol!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Another shit multi-woman match to determine who's gonna get destroyed by Asuka. :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I'll put it this way....
> 
> A TEAMMATE Junkrat is cool. No problems with any of them.
> 
> ...


Only teammate I need is HOG!

https://media.tenor.com/images/3b5e9cc15e2c4741f3254e86b0960ea2/tenor.gif


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> What is a biscuit butt lol


I was wondering the same thing. Google image search didn't really have anything but "biscuit bottom" does.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun buried. :lol The same guy who terrorized the entire roster practically all year and just beat Ambrose and Rollins clean as a whistle in consecutive weeks recently.

Oh yeah, :buried


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The Shield are WOAT. Three of the most unremarkable Main Eventers of all time and all they do is bury everyone else.


 Can we make an anti shield club in the fan section lol? @Headliner


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> They fed Rock and Taker to the Shield back in the day, did you honestly think Strowman was safe?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Asmodeus said:


> Alexa Bliss sucks. She gets a fucking mile away from every hit or kick that comes her way before she has the chance to even feel a breeze from it. She was doing this shit during her match with Sasha, too. Sasha supposed to be banging her head on the apron and Alexa's keeping her head a foot away from the apron when she slams her arms and hands on it.


But but mic skilllzzzzz!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE is exaggerating how big the Shield was.

It was one of MY favorite stables of all time, but in terms of quality it's more Evolution-tier. Which is kind of like middle of the pack as far as stables are concerned.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


How dare they try to build a young trio of performers! Booooo!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It would be pretty big if Braun beat The Shield 3-on-1 at some point down the line. Would make up for the Lesnar loss. Of course WWE won't do it... *but it's not like The Shield have never lost a 3-on-1 handicap match.* unk2


:vincefu *"Where do yo get off? Having a memory longer than a goldfish? I swear if even more fans know about that match that NEVER HAPPENED well then DAMMIT I'm just gonna make Roman the flower from that little shop of horror's movie and FEED EVERYTHING to him until that's ALL people remember."*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Braun buried. :lol The same guy who terrorized the entire roster practically all year and just beat Ambrose and Rollins clean as a whistle in consecutive weeks recently.
> 
> Oh yeah, :buried


Again, people on this forum don't know what that word means. Braun has been dominating everyone the last few weeks. Tonight it came back to bite him and the Shield were sending a message. Sometimes the big strong guy has to get beaten up too.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What if the reason why Bo Dallas wasn't with Miz in the opening segment is cos he's actually Sister Abigail? :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wyatt and Balor suck so much


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

At this point, it might as well be Bray wearing a wig.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Yawn. The non-Neville and non-Enzo cruiserweights are boring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Abisial said:


> Way to remove the context of the situation, just admit you got no leg to stand on bruh.
> 
> 
> 3 Faces who have been victimized by a Monster Heel saving a babyface from being destroyed by said Monster Heel.


Way to remove basic rules of heels and faces. A three on one attack is something a heel group does, example the miztrouge's attack on Reigns. Simple as that, a 3 on 1 attack is a heel move.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Still amazed that they turned Gallagher, one of thew few babyfaces on the roster that was actually charming enough to be a champion with proper booking, into a heel.

And to compound that fuckery, we have Amore killing it as a heel CW Champion, which means Jackie Boy has essentially remained irrelevant. :kobefacepalm


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> At this point, it might as well be Bray wearing a wig.


It probably will be...just sad.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Hopefully this segment won't be a DRAG hahaha end me


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Again, people on this forum don't know what that word means. Braun has been dominating everyone the last few weeks. Tonight it came back to bite him and the Shield were sending a message. Sometimes the big strong guy has to get beaten up too.


It takes 3 of the top guys on the roster to take Braun out.

"ZOMG!!! BRAUN GOTS BERRIED!!!1"

Idiocy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Again, people on this forum don't know what that word means. Braun has been dominating everyone the last few weeks. Tonight it came back to bite him and the Shield were sending a message. Sometimes the big strong guy has to get beaten up too.


No! He has to stand tall EVERY WEEK OF THE YEAR OR HE IS BURIED!

:lol

Funny thing is, I don't even really care about this. I'd be fine with how it was before with Seth and Dean as a tag team. But Braun being buried? Did people forget already how strong he's been booked outside of his match with Brock?

But of course, they won't say anything against Brock, the guy who, if anyone truly buried Braun, it was him.

:brock


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So let me get this straight, people want more edgy faces, and The Shield actually act edgy and people are COMPLAINING??? fpalm It's awesome to see some faces just tear shit up and not care!!!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks like it's that time the third hour falls off a cliff with Bray and then the multi-woman match to determine which jobber Asuka is going to destroy.

As crazy as it sounds though, Enzo vs. the Cruiserweights is one of the most interesting angles in the company now. Maybe they should move it up to the second hour from now on.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lok said:


> Only teammate I need is HOG!
> 
> https://media.tenor.com/images/3b5e9cc15e2c4741f3254e86b0960ea2/tenor.gif


*FUCK ROADHOG TOO, WITH THAT DAMN HOOK! HE AIN'T SCORPION!*








 Haha!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

They barley give the CW any time except Enzo burying them and they wonder why Enzo is the only star. Poor Cedric. Poor Jack.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

How many times are they gonna say "Shield" tonight ? I'd ought to make a drinking game out of this.


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

Please don’t rename Indianapolis “Shieldville”


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> *I'm pissed The Shield is back and I'm gonna moan no matter how bad my argument is.*




Oh okay then.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So let me get this straight, people want more edgy faces, and The Shield actually act edgy and people are COMPLAINING??? fpalm It's awesome to see some faces just tear shit up and not care!!!


They only really want if it's "their guy".


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Er Cole, The Shield guys literally did the powerbomb to AJ Styles at Survivor Series last year, about 9 months ago :lol Unless he means them doing it as a proper group LOL.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> No! He has to stand tall EVERY WEEK OF THE YEAR OR HE IS BURIED!
> 
> :lol
> 
> ...


Don't think you would have gotten that reaction if the Brock loss hadn't been so recent.

Brock definitely is a detriment to the momentum of anyone who faces him at this point.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm already tired of the shield, I like solo Rolllins more than this


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jedah said:


> Looks like it's that time the third hour falls off a cliff with Bray and then the multi-woman match to determine which jobber Asuka is going to destroy.
> 
> As crazy as it sounds though, Enzo vs. the Cruiserweights is one of the most interesting angles in the company now. Maybe they should move it up to the second hour from now on.


 Enzo has low key been Raw's MVP for about a month IMO.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:braun :braun


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"I'M NOT FINISHED WITH THEM!!!!"*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, was hoping they'd keep Braun out of The Shield's first match back.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Braun is so unintentionally funny.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and they still lose, talk about buried


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why the fuck is he calling it the Shield Bomb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So this is a handicap match just to make Shield look even stronger when they win.

LOL at Miz telling Angle what to do. What a weak GM.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, there you go, Strowman has something to do now. People can stop complaining he's directionless :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Props to whoever called the handicap match earlier


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, at least The Shield will be underdogs in their match....before they ultimately win that is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That match is going to be crazy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So this is a handicap match just to make Shield look even stronger when they win.
> 
> LOL at Miz telling Angle what to do. What a weak GM.


 #FTS


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *FUCK ROADHOG TOO, WITH THAT DAMN HOOK! HE AIN'T SCORPION!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh well, at least we get to see Braun in a TLC match. Shield will inevitably win but if he tears the stage apart it'll be fun.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Strowman beat Rollins clean last week, and then dropped Ambrose who tried to save him.

BROCK has always done worse to Braun than anything the Shield will do because they're THREE PEOPLE.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Abisial said:


> Oh okay then.


How is complaining that what they did was a heel thing a bad argument? They reinforced this last week and the week before that and yet I'm in the wrong? Ridiculous.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Might as well rename it: TABLES, LADDERS, CHAIRS and SHOVELS.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The TLC main event will be insane...and intense...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So 4 on 3 at TLC? What is the point in that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

That will be the match of the year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Strowman beat Rollins clean last week, and then dropped Ambrose who tried to save him.
> 
> BROCK has always done worse to Braun than anything the Shield will do because they're THREE PEOPLE.


Don't try using logic. That doesn't fly with some.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh look! It’s the wannabe Fonzy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well. The Bar, The Miz, The Miztourage and Braun all buried in 1 match

Haven't seen that kind of burial since The Nexus vs Cena at Summerslam 2010


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> The TLC main event will be insane...and intense...


And still won't be better than either HIAC match last night.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A king would say, there he is with that cheap pop.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Are you guys ready to see a fat, fedora-wearing, backwood, neckbearded edgelord come out of the closet and reveal himself as an undead, ****** nun?!?

:WOO


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

We get it, droopy eyed Finn - you think you're gorgeous. Well you're bleedin not! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Finn is not a good promo.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Balor is just as sick of this feud as we are lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor with the stock pandering promos again :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Has Raw not learned that Balor is awful on the mic yet?!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Finn Balor <3.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm so tired of this feud.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man I can't wait for that TLC match :mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Are you guys ready to see a fat, backwood, neckbearded edgelord come out out of the closet and reveal himself as an undead, ****** nun?!?
> 
> :WOO




I actually am! ? it might make this snoozefest of a feud somewhat interesting


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Himiko said:


> So 4 on 3 at TLC? What is the point in that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get Roman over, obviously.

But I don't mind it this way. Ambrose, Rollins, and The Bar haven't had a bad encounter yet. Roman and Braun have great chemistry as well and Braun's at his best when he has a lot of toys. Miz can be relied on to make anything look good.

It's gonna be a fun match.

If Cole would stop jizzing his pants about the Shield it would be that much better.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This feud is terrible


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Too sweet


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wait, so Bray IS Sister Abigail? :lmao Does he has a split personality? :lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lolololololololololololol bray cringe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG.

:lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Has Raw not learned that Balor is awful on the mic yet?!


He’s awful at everything he’s a geek


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

God, get rid of this fucking Bray character already.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Zoinks Scoob this is like, totally spooky.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

lmao I can't anymore. It's like they're trying to bury him now.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well then...


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Whhhhhaaaaaat tthhhheeeee FUUUUUCK


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Just when I thought this feud couldn't get any stupider, it does :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Wait, so Bray IS Sister Abigail? :lmao Does he has a split personality? :lol




I think it was his sister and she died, and he's kinda taken her power, like her soul has gone into him

What the fuck am I saying? This company is ridiculous


----------



## Bain (Aug 31, 2016)

Sister Abigail


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS B RATE HORROR MOVIE SHIT:lmao:lmao:sodone


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

I can't tell if I'm interested in this or embarrassed by it :rockwut


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so fucking stupid


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I really wish I liked Balor more. I really wish I still liked Bray as much as I did when he was More Cape Fear and less Crazy Mystical Dude. Oh well, I want Sister Abigail fuckery since that's my kinda thing. 

And, man, is it class A fuckery! :lol


Loved my CW guys, btw.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

This voice modulation is cringe... ugh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is so fucking stupid.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Omg wtf is this


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

YOU MEN


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait until Ricochet comes and takes Balor spot, he is better on the ring and has more charisma


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao This might be the worst-written shit all year.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what the fuck is this


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Should've had Renee do the interview for old times sake :lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917544657281847297

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917562212675457024


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Bray is a goth third wave feminist SJW now WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dear lord.

:lol


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Balor's face is like everyone in the world watching this. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I've watched way too much horror stuff for this to get me interested at all. They'll have to do a hell of a lot better than this.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Get your tits out Sister Abigail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Is it gonna be Sister Abigail vs The Demon? Or Sister Abigail vs The Man?

Whichever it is, I'm sure we'll need one more match with the opposite :hayden3


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This is like a King Diamond type of story. A shitty version of a King Diamond story tho.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I've said this before but this Balor/Wyatt feud should be much better than it is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:Out:Out:Out


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm shocked that Sister Abigail's reveal was disappointing...

...jk its a Bray Wyatt program, they're always disappointing.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

I bet ol Dustin Rhodes would have cringed the fuck out of that even in his drug abuse days


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Can't wait until Ricochet comes and takes Balor spot, he is better on the ring and has more charisma


Hey should stay away from wwe


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Abisial said:


> Zoinks Scoob this is like, totally spooky.


Ruh roh!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

That was literally the dumbest thing I've seen from WWE in a long time, and that's saying something.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

And I thought the House of Horrors match they had earlier in the year was bad. It just gets worse and worse.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It's actually hilarious reading people trying to make sense of this


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I agree Wyatt the only thing one can do is laugh at the absurdity of it all.

Balor is right, Wyatt is poison to anyone he feuds with.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now _that_ was a :buried


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bray Wyatt is so done. :lol :lol

That was so low rent.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. My god. Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah. 

This is beyond fucking stupid! Sister Abigail should always have been an actual person not this


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> That was literally the dumbest thing I've seen from WWE in a long time, and that's saying something.


Bayley: This is Your Life?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> And I thought the House of Horrors match they had earlier in the year was bad. It just gets worse and worse.




I honestly blocked that out of my mind. Totally forgot about that. That was.... a really tough time for fans. We shouldn't be speaking of it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rowan with a dress and bra would have been far better,


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So Bray will morph into Sister Abigail during the match and give Balor a kiss of death or something? Imagine that image. Big bearded Bray making out with Finn. yikes


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

When he "morphed" into Sister Abigail I thought it was Doink the Clown.

Then when "she" talked I immediately :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That had to be a bucky beaver idea.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Sister Abigail is my new favourite thing. Ok, it's more like my 7th or 8th fav thing atm, but it's so awful that I love it more than deep fried chocolate. I live for wretchedly bad ideas like this.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Trophies said:


> With all these reboots on TV, might as well have one here too. :lol


If any show ever needed a damn reboot its mf'n wwe


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Vinnie Mac in a nutshell when it comes to booking fantastical gimmicks:










And in regard to Sister Abigail, the answer is too much, Vince. :evans


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is Bray just trying to mess with Balor and Abigail isn't really apart of Bray? I don't know what to think of all this. I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Emma!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I really wanted Sister Abigail to be a real person. It would have been cool to see.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Alicia....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This shit.

:lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Bayley: This is Your Life?


That was bad, but for sheer stupidity, this was worse.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Did we just witness the murder of a man's career?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dana Brooke still has a job wtf? lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Come on, make it Sasha vs Asuka


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone going with Dana in this one? ANyone at all? No didnt think so


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

dukenukem3do said:


> Hey should stay away from wwe


He is coming apparently


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Emma or Alicia should win. I'd say Sasha but I feel the match against Asuka at TLC will be a squash so I'd rather it be one of them.

Sasha/Asuka should be saved for something bigger, and we've already seen Bayley and Dana vs Asuka.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley with the best pop out of the women.

:lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't know if Alicia is heel or face. Nor do I care.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey saying he's confused Emma still exists :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Women's Division Time!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Sister abigail should be in this match


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Poor Bray. Poor Finn. Was nothing learned from Wyatt/Orton?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I might have to turn this shit off. I just don't care.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow, Dana's actually on TV.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

So is Dana heel again?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

It would be funny if the Shield came out and interfered with this match


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I don't get how WWE thinks this Sister Abigail stuff is interesting to watch. They have canceled storylines and gimmicks before that were far better than the way that they are using Wyatt now. By the way, Wyatt would be better off on trying to get help from Strowman than channeling is "sister".


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Bayley with the best pop out of the women.
> 
> :lol


Bayley is awesome! Come to the Hugger Side!:Bayley


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Dana sloppy as ever


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

The Bray Wyatt character was 100x creepier and more intriguing when he was just some odd baiyou cult leader. This whole shit of actually doing demonic entities and supernatural stuff just doesn't work at all anymore. It is so cheesy.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Damn, Cole and Booker are way worse than normal tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So this is an elimination match suddenly? :lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Jedah said:


> Wow, Dana's actually on TV.


Her boyfriend had passed away.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

GothicBohemian said:


> *I really wish I liked Balor more. I really wish I still liked Bray as much as I did when he was More Cape Fear and less Crazy Mystical Dude.*



Same the idea of a TRUE cult leader that DIDN'T need ghost's & goblins was a WIN, this NOT so much. What a waste.

#AlwaysRemember #RUN #FuckWWELogic


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Commentators don't even care about the rules of this match beforehand. It's ok, neither does anyone else.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dana Brooke is not as shit as usual tonight. Good for her! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dana even botches a regular slam fpalm


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Bayley is DONE


My girl Alicia though :mark:


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Cole didn't even know it was an elimination match, lol. Neither did I frankly.

This is the premier wrestling company in the world, people.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alicia pinning Bayley???

:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bayley geeked out by FAAAWWWXXX of all people. :hayden3


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Was not expecting Bayley to get eliminated so soon.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Whoever wins this is just gonna get squashed by Asuka anyway, so it's probably a good thing if you DON'T win :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So this is an elimination match suddenly? :lol


They said it was before it started. Cole and Booker are just confused, as always


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I gave the four horsewomen a lot of shit, but they're actually better than the rest of the roster.

It's like they all pissed off someone backstage at the same time.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Not a massive feat or anything, but it looks like this thread is going to surpass the number of posts for the last couple of Raws.

Dat Shield bump


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I was about to laugh that Bayley was gonna be handed another defeat.

Then it's an elimination match. :hmm

Edit: Well I guess she was...by Alicia of all people. :shrug


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember when people on this forum said Bray would be wrestling hornswoggle after he got called up after a few years of WWE booking. 


Little did they knew we would actually be seeing Bray wear a bee keepers net and have one of the worst voice changers in television history.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

by the time Sasha turns on Bayley it be too late cause Bayley is damage goods at this point.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Sorry if its been said already, but since Shield/Miz & The Bar are doing a TLC match at the PPV, why not just hang the IC and Tag Titles and have the winners take all?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Sasha V Asuka should be saved for Wrestlemania. I think Emma will win this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Alicia Fox >>> Bayley now.

I tune in to see this garbage.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fire Dana Brooke

Bayley :buried


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, this is basically just to decide who gets beat by Asuka at TLC. Okay, then.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

The Shield taking out Strowman was dope af. That's the old school Shield I remember. Hope they start coming out to their old school music soon and through the crowd. At least for matches.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

fun little botch !


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dana being eliminated during commercials = My hope of her ever amounting to anything in the WWE being eliminated. :crying:



Himiko said:


> I actually am! �� it might make this snoozefest of a feud somewhat interesting


The sad thing is that there's a very real possibility that Bray is still gonna lose, since Balor is rumored to be built up to face Brock for the Universal Title soon.

So brace yourself for any fuckery born from this feud.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Can we please just have Asuka show up early and destroy everyone to end this match?


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

I thought Paige was going to be Sister Abigail, not Bray himself


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The hour 3 drop will be monumental this week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, this is still going.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Was Emma always this shit of a wrestler? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Enjoy your loss at TLC, Emma.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Emma won....just to lose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF.

:lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Emma's about to go to Asuka-city bitch.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Emma gonna be fed to Asuka


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hashtag RIP Emma.


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

For once, I'm glad Sasha didn't win.

RIP Emma


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

I know she is going to get wrecked but i love emma woo!


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Emma and Asuka :fuckyeah

I mean, RIP Emma but still:fuckyeah

Better than Alexa and mickie :shrug


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't understand the stip of that match. Like why is Emma happy that she's gonna get her ass kicked by Asuka? Emma's already been steamrolled by Asuka, so it's not like she doesn't know...

Asuka beat Emma and Dana Brooke at the same time.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So Shield are going to beat Miz, Braun, Cesar and Sheamus with Bo and Axel at ringside as well all at once. They are truly the worst, absolute cancer to the product and roster. Only just all back together and are about to bury the three best acts on Raw just because everything has to revolve around The Shield.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Emma wins the privilege of being squashed by Asuka on PPV.

Yay? :serious:


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

holy shit that sister abigail shit was embarrasing. WWE is for kids.. Embarrassed to watch WWE


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Enjoy your loss at TLC, Emma.


atleats Emma going to be on the ppv.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Rollup. :eyeroll

Nice knowing you, Emma.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the :buried the Shield are going to be handing out pretty soon.

:mark:


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

RAWs women division is literally the cringiest thing in the company. Only one who isn’t embarsssing is Alexa Bliss.

Dana: just terrible in the ring
Alicia Fox: probably the cringiest
Emma: terrible actress and promo
Bayley: kiddy bullshit, comes off like a mark
Sasha: good in ring but terrible cringe promos,facial expressions and cries after every big win like a fucking Mark

Nia is alright, Alexa is good


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The BAYLEY burial continues... and more squashing of Emma at TLC? fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, Emma and Asuka had the best match of Takeover London, so that might be fun, but that was when Emma had some credibility on NXT and they had a competitive match, this is gonna be a squash


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Emma but Asuka is gonna beat her pretty quickly. At least Emma is getting used.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Emma botches ALL her moments 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Shield should come out and destroy the CW division and their little lumberjack game.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm looking forward to the :buried the Shield are going to be handing out pretty soon.
> 
> :mark:


The best thing will be all the reactions on here lol


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Only in WWE getting a glorified ass whuppin is looked at as being a prize :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Shield should come out and destroy the CW division and their little lumberjack game.


LMAO I would laugh so hard if they did that :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WWE has been really big on the full circle stuff lately. 




The Shield reunites where they debuted and disbanded.
Charlotte has to go through Natalya to become a Grand Slam Champion-the person she beat for the NXT Championship
Emma was Asuka's first Takeover opponent, and now she's Asuka's first PPV opponent.
*


----------



## Wazo (May 7, 2009)

Well i got what i wanted out of that match an that was some more tension between Sasha an Bayley.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Guys - The Shield VS Asuka for TLC? I'm feeling it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *WWE is really big on the full circle stuff lately.
> 
> The Shield reunites where they debuted and disbanded.
> Charlotte has to go through Natalya to become a Grand Slam Champion-the person who helped to establish her with the NXT Championship
> Emma was Asuka's first Takeover opponent, and now she's Asuka's first PPV opponent.*


Dana was Asuka's first Takeover opponent I believe, but regardless that is still pretty interesting imo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *WWE is really big on the full circle stuff lately.
> 
> The Shield reunites where they debuted and disbanded.
> Charlotte has to go through Natalya to become a Grand Slam Champion-the person who helped to establish her with the NXT Championship
> Emma was Asuka's first Takeover opponent, and now she's Asuka's first PPV opponent.*


Dana was Asuka's first Takeover opponent


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Any woman that won was gonna get buried by Asuka but instead of just giving an obvious throw away opponent like Alicia to her, I'm hoping her and Emma deliver a good quality match and it's not like a Brock 2 minute squash :lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"I assumed Bray Wyatt had lost his mind."


No, just the creative writers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finn trying to sell that he's afraid of SISTER ABIGAIL.

:lmao

He has to be wondering why the fuck he signed with this company.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol i agree with balor

Bray has unleashed something Awful


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Who even gives a shit about Asuka, every match I’ve seen of hers was average.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

What does Finn have to do? The same thing he has been. He's won every match!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *WWE is really big on the full circle stuff lately.
> 
> The Shield reunites where they debuted and disbanded.
> Charlotte has to go through Natalya to become a Grand Slam Champion-the person who helped to establish her with the NXT Championship
> Emma was Asuka's first Takeover opponent, and now she's Asuka's first PPV opponent.*



With #WWELogic running mild I wouldn't give them so much credit b/c their "long" game is absolute crap. I think they LUCKED out and it's not so much coming full circle as it is *the snake eating it's own tail* but beauty is in the ye of the beholder & such....


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Finn trying to sell that he's afraid of SISTER ABIGAIL.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> He has to be wondering why the fuck he signed with this company.


content aside, it was a good promo by Balor...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> content aside, it was a good promo by Balor...


I'm just saying the Sister Abigail aspect.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cole calling the triple powerbomb the Shield Bomb is annoying. That was NEVER it's name :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Did you guys hear that the Shield has returned? I just wanted to make sure you guys heard. THE SHIELD HAS RETURNED YOU GUYS!!! I mean I am happy about it but geez how many replays do we need?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Balor's promo lines were brutal.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Seriously cole, have a bleedin wank and calm yourself down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

why is reigns and braun having a cage match?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

/ugh Braun/Roman again. No thanks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Reigns/Stroman match?

:lmao


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm just saying the Sister Abigail aspect.


yeah I know, i was facepalming at him acting afraid or sthg.
Hope this feud ends soon.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Everyone will interfere in that match...relax people.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Why are the Cruiserweights main eventing for the 3rd week in a row? 

Is the end of the 2nd hour going to be officially the new main event slot?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Braun and Reigns, the feud that never ends


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Kalisto looks like a trick or treater.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

CW Garbage turn to turn it off for the night


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The SECOND Reigns even LOOKS at the Universal title, the crowd will crucify him again. NOTHING is going to work with this guy! I wish they'd realise that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The first Mysterio/Guerrero mention didn't get a pop so Kalisto tried again. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No way Eddie Guerrero and Rey Misterio inspired you to wear that awful gear Kalisto, sorry.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

they dont care at all about the third hour


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Kalisto looks fucking ridiculous :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All masked luchadors promos in WWE have to:

1. Mention Rey and Eddie

2. Have a couple of words in spanish


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

When are people going to start to complain about the CWs hogging the main event all for themselves?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm curious as to who exactly The Shield has ever buried? I'm raking my mind right now, and all I can think of is either older guys like Taker and Rock giving them the bump, or full timers benefiting from being involved with them (Hell No, Cody and Goldust, The Wyatt Family, etc...).


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bálor's promo style always reminds me of Road Warrior Hawk combined with Demolition Smash.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Himiko said:


> The SECOND Reigns even LOOKS at the Universal title, the crowd will crucify him again. NOTHING is going to work with this guy! I wish they'd realise that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is true.

But at least it gives him something to do before creative turns full retard in January like they ALWAYS do when it comes to Roman.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Can the Shield come out and powerbomb all these geeks??


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I miss hearing Swann's theme, since I don't watch 205. lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> Can the Shield come out and powerbomb all these geeks??


I'm actually sort of thinking this is going to happen.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> I'm curious as to who exactly The Shield has ever buried? I'm raking my mind right now, and all I can think of is either older guys like Taker and Rock giving them the bump, or full timers benefiting from being involved with them (Hell No, Cody and Goldust, The Wyatt Family, etc...).


Exactly, nobody lol. All of their six man matches have been competitive contests and whenever they attacked people and hit the powerbomb, whoever they did it to always got their revenge. Hell, CM Punk even beat them 3 on 1 that time :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> I'm curious as to who exactly The Shield has ever buried? I'm raking my mind right now, and all I can think of is either older guys like Taker and Rock giving them the bump, or full timers benefiting from being involved with them (Hell No, Cody and Goldust, The Wyatt Family, etc...).


The Shield had strong booking but also lost plenty of matches as well. People just throw the word buried around here lol.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> When are people going to start to complain about the CWs hogging the main event all for themselves?


They are not even trying to be competitive with the third hour anymore just outright forfeited it.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> Can the Shield come out and powerbomb all these geeks??


Yes please :mark:


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Finn trying to sell that he's afraid of SISTER ABIGAIL.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> He has to be wondering why the fuck he signed with this company.


Just horrible and reminds me why I don't watch WWE that often anymore. Get Kevin Dunn and those Hollywood writers the hell out of WWE.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> When are people going to start to complain about the CWs hogging the main event all for themselves?


well people have to start watching the main event to care about it.lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> When are people going to start to complain about the CWs hogging the main event all for themselves?


They already are despite that they also complained about the CW division not being booked important


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I hope all these geeks know they've been put into hour 3 to die.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Noam Dar with his fingers in his ears as Enzo is talking :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So like this has nothing to do with wrestling but what are you guys going to do for Halloween? I want to be a pirate!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seriously...preach Corey.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Graves shitting on Enzo continually.

:lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

LOL Graves shitting on Enzo during his promo.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

getting fed up with the bitching from every cunt about enzo


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

In... before The Shield decimates the Cruiserweights to end Raw.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Has there been a commentator that shat on a performer as much as Graves does to Enzo?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Heel Enzo is cool. Corey hates him so much.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And the crowd goes mild as Kalisto comes out.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

So they gave Kalisto his old theme back.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Who's the ring announcer? She's bad as shit


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Graves shitting on Enzo continually.
> 
> :lol


I love Corey lol.

I'm mad they went back to Kalisto's old theme. I liked his new one better honestly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Enzo always insulting everyone but Tozawa :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Wait, didn't Kalisto have a different theme last week? :lol

Nobody cares xD


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kalisto's theme reminds me of No Mercy on the N64 because it loops after 10 seconds.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Neville where? :hmm

Might he finally be let out of Cruiserweight purgatory?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

braun vs roman in a cage next week, what was it they said oh thats right, last ever roman vs braun.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> When are people going to start to complain about the CWs hogging the main event all for themselves?


for me personally i enjoy it because i really enjoy the cw just happy they seem they trying to get ppl into. it may work ot may not i hope it does work


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vince screaming at Cole to say sports entertainer. :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

frankthetank91 said:


> Has there been a commentator that shat on a performer as much as Graves does to Enzo?


I'm sure Lawler or JBL have.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Lol at Graves, good stuff


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nuski said:


> Who's the ring announcer? She's bad as shit


 Think it's Jojo


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> So like this has nothing to do with wrestling but what are you guys going to do for Halloween? I want to be a pirate!


I've been wearing this the last few years.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Wait, didn't Kalisto have a different theme last week? :lol
> 
> Nobody cares xD


I'm pretty sure they gave him back the Lucha Dragons theme last week.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

The Shield to come and save us from the injustice that is the Cruiserweight Division?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Kalisto's theme reminds me of No Mercy on the N64 because it loops after 10 seconds.


Hard to believe they still haven't made a better game since that one. That's embarassing tbh


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I'm sure Lawler or JBL have.


Come to think of it maybe JBL to Ellsworth but he’s supposed to be a joke.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These lucha chants..

:mj4


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I'm sure Lawler or JBL have.


To this degree though? Not that I recall.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

If the TLC match with the Shield vs Miz/Cesaro/Sheamus/Strowman is anything like the Shield vs Ryback/Kane/Bryan then we're in for a fucking treat.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol commercial outta nowhere!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Dana was Asuka's first Takeover opponent


*You're right :cudi. Emma had the first MEMORABLE match with Asuka.*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I've been wearing this the last few years.


You are a mouse at Halloween. :bayley Mice are cute! Wait that might not be a mouse lol! Oops!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They really gave Kalisto the Lucha Dragons' theme again instead of his decent singles theme. :tripsscust

Interesting that Neville isn't out there as a lumberjack. I'd be down with him running in and assisting Kalisto in winning the belt before moving on up toward the IC Title.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No Neville? :fuckthis


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Where the hell is Neville?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I got to catch up on this season of South Park and I want to get the game. I think it is cool it comes with the first one if you preorder. Also the name lol!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Took long enough.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Its sad to think how much this show would improve if it was 2 hours only


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why does that E-Coin commercial seem like a parody to me?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> You are a mouse at Halloween. :bayley Mice are cute! Wait that might not be a mouse lol! Oops!


Lol. It's actually the Chiefs mascot, KC Wolf. I just wear the hat though. Here's KC Wolf in his natural habitat.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

It'd be nice if The Shield merc'd Enzo to close out the show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BLACKWATCH (SHIELD) NEEDS TO APPEAR AGAIN SOON!*


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Enzo falls out of ring......nobody barely touches him, makes sense


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Lol. It's actually the Chiefs mascot, KC Wolf. I just wear the hat though. Here's KC Wolf in his natural habitat.


Oh, I don't really watch sports stuff so I didn't know. Yay! I learned something today! :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If there is no DQ why the ref is telling Kallisto to let Enzo go?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is really dragging.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is it just me or are there way more heels in the CW division than faces?


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

I guess being a complete douchebag in real life gets you the main event on mondays


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Why does Enzo have a poop emoji on his gear?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

frankthetank91 said:


> Its sad to think how much this show would improve if it was 2 hours only


Its even sadder to think how much the show would improve if WWE would give a shit


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> It'd be nice if The Shield merc'd Enzo to close out the show.


Ya know what? Screw it, just have them kill all the cruisers.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like Enzo is gonna retain somehow. Not sure how though.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

So they have this garbage main event instead of the shield reunion, I could imagine wwe having this match main event in the Monday night wars. They would be out of business for good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit chants.

:lol


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Woo!!!! Dope


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

15 broken necks


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, that was a cool moment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Who would have thought a CW match would get this type of crowd reaction.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Enzo actually is successful in terms of bringing some much needed attention back to the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't know why watching all these cruiseweights fighting made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

You ugly son of a bitch. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kalisto wins.

:lmao


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Why are the cruisers all still down? THey only hit about 3 or 4 of them


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol kallisto wins


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

So there's no reason to watch the crusierweight anymore? bet


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Enzo stiffed the Fuck outta that geek Ali lolol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow he actually won.:done

I'm guessing this is a short reign and Enzo wins it back immediately.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kalisto main eventing RAW and is now CW champ. 

Hashtag anyone but Enzo.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

What happened to Kalisto's new theme anyways?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

um did kalesto blow somebody to get the main event spot of raw to win the cruiserweight title?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, they give up on Enzo really fast


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SUPER SALIDA DEL SOL! :mark:

Leave it to the CWs to have a main event on RAW that's actually worth a damn for not 1, not 2, but *3* weeks in a row. :clap

Hopefully Enzo stays in the hunt for the CW Title, considering he was right on the money about making the division relevant.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match, though.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh, I thought Enzo was gonna keep it somehow. Congratulations to Kallisto!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey's over the top reaction to Enzo losing :lmao


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Enzo is a fucking star


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes! I'm so happy! I really wanted Kalisto to win.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Kalisto wins.
> 
> :lmao


You had him losing on Eddie Guerrero birthday?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Where the fuck is Neville?

Good match too!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THAT SHIT AIN'T GOLD, MICHAEL!*


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Enzo selling that Salida Del Sole like he just got thrown off the top of the Cell


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> You had him losing on Eddie Guerrero birthday?


I didn't have him winning or losing. I really don't care.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It's weird for me when RAW doesn't go over time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Surprised they didn't censor Enzo saying 'son of a bitch.' Wonder if that was done purposefully.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

What the fuck? So they killed the best thing in the Cruiserweight division that actually made it interesting so fast? :lmao

And of course Cole had to sell Sister Abigail and the Shield AGAIN as we went off the air. :eyeroll

Oh well, the show was enjoyable for the first two hours. Then it fell off the cliff.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Corey's over the top reaction to Enzo losing :lmao


that was funny love how he is a heel but he will hate on other heels he really does not like lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Law said:


> Can we make an anti shield club in the fan section lol? @Headliner


We need one. Shield are an act that you either love seeing squash everyone and ruining careers while having WWE endlessly revolve around them, or you're sick and tired of their shit.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I didn't have him winning or losing. I really don't care.


if you don't care why was you watching?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> if you don't care why was you watching?


Jesus. I meant I didn't care who won or lost. I'll watch if I want to watch, thank you very much.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> We need one. Shield are an act that you either love seeing squash everyone and ruining careers while having WWE endlessly revolve around them, or you're sick and tired of their shit.


hoping someway somehow Miz can pull a sneeky win out for his team at tlc cause it be a big win for him but I doubt WWE would have the shield lose in their first match back together.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- The Miz/Curtis Axel/Sheasaro/Roman Reigns/Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins MizTV segment + brawl + Shield reunion

- Elias/Titus O'Neal pre-match segment

- Enzo Amore/Kurt Angle segment

- The Shield attacks Braun Strowman post-match

- Mickie James/Alexa Bliss segment + attack (mostly for Mickie's promo)

- Enzo Amore vs Kallisto for the Cruiserweight title


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> if you don't care why was you watching?


Because on a 3 hour show, you really can't care about every fucking thing?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Would love to see them transition into an Enzo vs Ali non-title feud on 205live (after Enzo's rematch) to see if he can drag some personality out of Ali.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if the same people triggered over the Shield in one night are also tired of Braun squashing the entire roster for almost a year straight.

Love it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Who's career have the Shield ruined exactly? So much saltiness tonight. I get not liking the Shield, but damn.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Jesus. I meant I didn't care who won or lost. I'll watch if I want to watch, thank you very much.


lol i was just messing with you man Noone gives a shit about this CW garbage.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

They really had Enzo catch that L tonight? Ridiculous. I'm guessing he wins it back on the quicks and because he'll be in his second reign, the no-contact clause will be null. I'm not about the never-ending game of hot potato though.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Rather sure I've seen more non-205 Live WWE in the past two weeks than in the prior year. OK, I've caught matches and segments I wanted to watch separately, so it might be more accurate to say _I've been somewhere in the vicinity of a screen for the duration of WWE shows more in the past two weeks than over the past year_. But, you know, I absolutely can't complain about tonight's show. I imagine most of the rest of you were watching for all that Shield stuff, and it was fine, but I had different needs from RAW and they were filled. And this comes after being super pleased with how last night's PPV opened too. WWE making me happy. Crazy, huh?

Anyway, I got Sister Abigail wackiness, Titus playing a banjo, Mickie looking stunning (when did she get so hot again?), Enzo losing his title (much as I like him, he shouldn't have had it) and the handsomest men in WWE - Jack and Brian. Hey, folks already laugh at my love for Sexy Ears Neville so I might as well keep going with my strange CW adoration. 

I'm trying to recall if many of the matches were good. I was in and out for the entire show so only caught snippets. I'm not sure if it's a good or a bad thing if RAW was more memorable, to me, for the non-match moments. I assume Enzo and 205 Live go separate ways now that the publicity push for that show is done? Or will they drag this on somehow? 

Was any of that coherent? Probably not. :lol I should never be allowed online when not 100% sober.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Punk seems quite happy, I guess it's selfish for fans to ask for one last run in the WWE when he was so miserable last time.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Law said:


> Punk seems quite happy, I guess it's selfish for fans to ask for one last run in the WWE when he was so miserable last time.


I'm glad Punk happy but this company could sure use him right about now.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - The Miz/Curtis Axel/Sheasaro/Roman Reigns/Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins MizTV segment + brawl + Shield reunion
> 
> ...


She's never lost any of her abilities but is finally able to showcase them

LUCKY NUMBER 7 BABY


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> I'm glad Punk happy but this company could sure use him right about now.


He might still be around if they gave him that WM main event.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I really enjoyed RAW tonight. 

-Miz is great, Curtis Axle got to show off being heelish, usually Bo steals it from him and he looks wooden. 

-SHIELD! (Already pimping that new shirt, you can pre-order it, won't be out til the 30th, probably like two weeks before they break up again.) 

-Kurt Angle playing Enzo was good. 

-Mickie James was FIRE, Alexa made good wallpaper to showcase how hot and awesome Mickie is. 

-Braun was good, as is to be expected when he's not near the kryptonite of a lazy Brock Lesnar. 

-Jason Jordan is a really good wrestler, that's all I can say about that. 

-Sasha was the star of the women's match, she looked fantastic. 

-CW match was good and the crowd and I were excited for Kalisto being the new champion. Mustafa Ali got to show some personality, he's such a good wrestler, I'd love for people to start paying more attention to him. (Fuck you RAW after Mania, I still haven't forgiven the beach balls during his fantastic match with Neville.)

Bray and Finn were the only bad thing.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm surprised that Kalisto won the title honestly...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917601271175176192
D'awwwwww


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Asmodeus said:


> I really enjoyed RAW tonight.
> 
> -Miz is great, Curtis Axle got to show off being heelish, usually Bo steals it from him and he looks wooden.
> 
> ...


I agree with all this, but I think it was stupid to begin with "no one is allowed to touch" why the fuck would Angle put a rule like this? and like, can't they have non-title matches for it just so that they could beat him up?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hmm hispanic month and eddie g's birthday, a mexican taking the belt on the main event of raw hmmmmmmm


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I agree with all this, but I think it was stupid to begin with "no one is allowed to touch" why the fuck would Angle put a rule like this? and like, can't they have non-title matches for it just so that they could beat him up?


I thought Enzo was the one who wanted that, Angle just gave it to him to get him to go away because he finds Enzo annoying. Then, there were unintended consequences when Enzo ended up being so annoying that he was attacked, so Angle resolved it in a way that didn't go back on what he said, or make him into a bully that was just going to let everyone take turns cutting lose on Enzo.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> hoping someway somehow Miz can pull a sneeky win out for his team at tlc cause it be a big win for him but I doubt WWE would have the shield lose in their first match back together.


It's one of those things where a win won't benefit the Shield one bit and hurts the four guys opposite them. But a win is huge for Miz, Bar and The Shield. Even though it's three on four beating the three guys that WWE has revolved around for the past three years is big.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wow, so much whiny BS about the Shield reunion on this thread. Honestly wonder why some of you people still bother, it's clear nothing the WWE does at this point is going to be good enough for you...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Enzo was the MVP once again tonight, his heel work over the last month has slowly been winning me over.

He even delivered a good match tonight. I'll gladly admit I was wrong about it being the wrong call to put the title on him.

Zo show > Raw and 205.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> It's one of those things where a win won't benefit the Shield one bit and hurts the four guys opposite them. But a win is huge for Miz, Bar and The Shield. Even though it's three on four beating the three guys that WWE has revolved around for the past three years is big.


 The good thing is that it's not an elimination match, so it wont be as bad as first thought.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Wow, so much whiny BS about the Shield reunion on this thread. Honestly wonder why some of you people still bother, it's clear nothing the WWE does at this point is going to be good enough for you...


Why would the 1000th Shield reunion be the thing that would ever be good enough for everyone?

If Austin, Rock, etc had their haters then of course these three would as well.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Did Bo Dallas get injured? Was he kicked out of the Miztourage?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Enzo continues to be entertaining at whatever he does. His segment with Kurt Angle was good and loved how Kurt played Enzo. I think Kalisto winning the Title in the main event was probably the WWE getting rid of that loophole they created with Enzo's stipulations. Enzo will probably win it back and then Kurt says that stipulation is no longer valid.

The Shield reunion was cool. I enjoyed it. Loved them beating down on Stroman. And the post-segment promo was neat with Seth saying the one line that was usually reserved for Reigns. Mickie James/Alexa Bliss had another nice promo with Mickie looking fine. Dont mind the rest that happened but was shocked Emma won her match as I thought the finish looked looked weird. And that Bray promo. Felt corny.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm glad The Shield is back but there is such a red herring about all this. Its all happened far too neatly to not be a little bit suspicious :Rollins 

WWE have been fans of out of nowhere swerves this year, I believe we'll see something happen at TLC that ends this reunion.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Did Bo Dallas get injured? Was he kicked out of the Miztourage?


Bray’s segment could of been taped so they could both be dealing with something family wise. 

Is it bad that what I found most entertaining on Raw was Booker flip flopping over Jordan with Corey and Cole calling him out, and on his other random comments during the show? The other being spotting the weekly Kurt Angle flub, this time being when trying to give ‘the old saying goes’ line; is Kurt senile? Oh and I enjoyed Enzo calling out the ‘You Suck’ chants during Angles entrance too, logic people.

What more can be said about The Miz, him and Owens are the MVPs this year in the heel stakes. Enzo too in this current run to be fair. All three, particularly Miz and Owens just get it, completely at home with their personas and free flow which the crowd gets behind. If only the WWE would appreciate this and not try and force feed certain other talents that struggle at this in the same way. Push what people are good at. For example, Elias/Titus did the entertaining spiel then Crews gets in the ring. It really is not rocket science. Not everyone is going to be great at promos, so just cut down their time and push the things that they are good at.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

"Shield Bomb" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao literally no one ever called it that Cole you cunt


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> "Shield Bomb" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao literally no one ever called it that Cole you cunt


Just doin his job man. Blame it on the dude in his ear.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Cole mistook it, he meant to say ‘The Shield have bombed’ to a Corey chuckle and a Booker rant.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

ToddsAutographs said:


> Just doin his job man. Blame it on the dude in his ear.


Fair point


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Terrible, terrible Raw. Holy shit ... not one good moment.

I'll be back for WM, maybe.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I've decided I'm a cynical and contrarian mood today so... reasons WWE booking is stupid:

If, in their first appearance as the reunited Shield, you prove them to be so far superior to any of their competition that they can lay out Cesaro, Sheamus and Miz with barely any effort and take out Strowman as well.... why the fuck should anyone care to see them in a match with those same people?

Look I love the Shield but I don’t want to waste my damn time at TLC just to watch a pointless nostalgia parade for the Shield when I’d rather watch an actual competitive match with a good story and stakes I care about.

“Look, the Shield are back! Watch them beat these guys up!” is not enough for me to give a ha’penny toss about a TLC match. Especially when I kind of like Cesaro and Sheamus and even Strowman more and definitely like the Miz more.

I’m not against the idea. WWE just blew their load immediately with the ‘oh mah gawd Shield!’ hype.

Have the Shield reunite. But have the targets of their anger outwit them and get away. Tease that the Shield isn’t in perfect harmony again. Make it seem like they might not be what they once where. Hell, give them a 6-man tag match against jobbers if you want the nostalgia parade on their first RAW back together.

WWE needed to make me care about the Shield finally getting their hands on Miz, Cesaro, Sheamus and Strowman. And... they haven’t. Because the Shield’s already within one RAW laid out and destroyed all of them. So what is it exactly that I’m paying for the WWE Network to watch TLC for in that respect now?

Because I’ve already seen anything they have now. I’ve seen them all united. I’ve seen them surround the ring like they used to. I’ve seen them clear house like they used to. I’ve seen them do the triple powerbomb like they used to. I’ve seen them triple powerbomb someone through an announce table like they used to.

WWE’s already given me the cliff notes nostalgia tour for the Shield and at the same time made them look so indomitable as a unit that I don’t care for any actual match with them together because it’s the Shield so of course they’re going to win.

WWE had good potential and they fucked it up basically immediately.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That was one of the best RAWs in god knows how long. Really strong from start to finish.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AyrshireBlue said:


> "Shield Bomb" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao literally no one ever called it that Cole you cunt


 Shield Bomb :CENA


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Man fuck WWE. Strowman is about to be permanently ruined.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I think the biggest 'fuck this' factor for me in this is that it's painfully apparent how forced WWE truly made this. They're going to have Roman's entire 'Road to WrestleMania' be about challenging Brock Lesnar for the Universal Championship so all this 'glorious reuniting of the Shield' business is, basically, is nothing but a way to drum up interest in him by proxy and cheers by proxy of nostalgifying the fuck out of the only time anyone could ever tolerate the guy.

They're basically bulldozing the forward momentum of one of their best goddamn tag teams, their best monster heel, and their best championship holder, as well as entangling Rollins and Ambrose who were fine doing their own thing, just because they're both so desperate to have Reigns as liked as possible before forcing him into the WrestleMania main event _again_ (because hey, 4th time's a charm right?) and also simultaneously too lazy to come up with any story for him as a singles competitor.

Once you strip away the hype and 'nostalgia' if you can even call it that, all this is is a cynical lazy move that will ultimately serve no purpose and will only help to damage talented superstars that deserve better.

Your brand has a new monster heel who every fucker loves? Feed him to the Shield to get Roman over!
Your brand has an amazing tag team with amazing potential for future stories? Feed them to the Shield to get Roman over!
Your brand has an Intercontintal Champion on a career-making year? Feed him to the Shield to get Roman over!

That's what truly pisses me off about this. So much potential squandered just for a cheap nostalgia trip to try and once again fail to get Roman over.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

How is The Shield beating up Braun 3 on 1 smart booking ?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Zapato said:


> Bray’s segment could of been taped so they could both be dealing with something family wise.
> 
> *Is it bad that what I found most entertaining on Raw was Booker flip flopping over Jordan with Corey and Cole calling him out, and on his other random comments during the show?* The other being spotting the weekly Kurt Angle flub, this time being when trying to give ‘the old saying goes’ line; is Kurt senile? Oh and I enjoyed Enzo calling out the ‘You Suck’ chants during Angles entrance too, logic people.
> 
> What more can be said about The Miz, him and Owens are the MVPs this year in the heel stakes. Enzo too in this current run to be fair. All three, particularly Miz and Owens just get it, completely at home with their personas and free flow which the crowd gets behind. If only the WWE would appreciate this and not try and force feed certain other talents that struggle at this in the same way. Push what people are good at. For example, Elias/Titus did the entertaining spiel then Crews gets in the ring. It really is not rocket science. Not everyone is going to be great at promos, so just cut down their time and push the things that they are good at.


I didn't watch it live and didn't see this part on the highlight video. But not shocked.


----------

